# File too large



## dynasty13 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi people! my problem is that when I copy "XXX.iso"(4.36 GB) file and paste it in to my flash memory card(Kingsron DT 100 G2, 8 GB) windows ejected a window with text:"The file "XXX.iso" is too large for the destination file system".what`s problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what is the flash drive format ie fat 32 or ntfs as fat 32 is limited


----------



## dynasty13 (Jan 23, 2013)

It`s FAT 32.limited? where can I see it? or what need to do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Change to ntfs and you can get over 4gb fat 32 is up to 4gb How to get over the 4GB limit on FAT32
Formatting a USB Flash Drive to NTFS file system


----------



## dynasty13 (Jan 23, 2013)

It`s working! thanks joeten


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

